
Insomnia REST client – v5.1.0 - bricss
https://insomnia.rest/changelog/5.1.0/
======
gschier
The most notable feature here is the ability to reference values from other
request's responses, such as auth tokens or IDs:
[https://insomnia.rest/documentation/request-
chaining/](https://insomnia.rest/documentation/request-chaining/)

